# Brag about your kids



## Running Mom (Aug 13, 2013)

Go on. I know you want to. 

[Editing to remove personally-identifiable information]

So what good things have your kids been up to?


----------



## FourtyPlus (Dec 18, 2011)

We have a 16 year old eleventh grader in public school. For the past 2 years of High School we took advantage of a voucher and drove her 45 minutes away to a different school outside of our district. This was partially to put a stop to bullying and to avoid being surrounded by a bunch of pot heads in class. It paid off. This summer, she was accepted in a program sponsored by our local college. She will continue High School curriculum in the mornings and attend college classes in the afternoons, earning credit hours. She's pouring over her books, she's very motivated, dedicates a lot of time to her studies. Other than that, no drugs, no promiscuous behavior, no drinking, no smoking, no parties. She been turning down boys saying she doesn't have the time for "dating" and relationships and doesn't need the distraction. She knows she has to work twice as hard for the next two years of High School to stay enrolled in the college program. 
She doesn't get an allowance, she has to earn her spending money, so she mows lawns. She bought her iPod with money she earned. 
She's a great kid and I'm very proud of her!


----------



## Boottothehead (Sep 3, 2013)

Our little girl just learned to ride with no training wheels! It seems like only yesterday that we were potty training her, and now she has actual fine motor skills!


----------

